# Kinda weird, but what color is betta poop supposed to be?



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Kinda weird, but what color is betta poop supposed to be? We have had Swifty in a hospital tank for the last 24 hours as he has had a bit of SBD (the second time in the last week). His tank levels are good & we have been following the proper feeding diet, so we were just thinking he may be prone to constipation. We did get the Jungle Labs Anti-parasite medicated food as suggested and will begin that treatment if his buoyancy issues continue (he has only been his hospital tank for 24 hours) and we had also been given some advice about possibly changing up one of his meals to a higher fiber meal to help his lil system. Anyhow, I was wondering about his poop because when we got home a bit ago I noticed he has a huge poop in his tank and it is a different color than what is normal. It seriously looked like un-digested frozen blood worms (which caused his initial bout of constipation).


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I notice its usually a dark brown. Sometimes redder after a frozen bloodworm meal.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

SmokeNLark said:


> I notice its usually a dark brown. Sometimes redder after a frozen bloodworm meal.


Okay that makes sense to me then... I am thinking that is the last his body had to get out from his initial round.... TY so much for your response, I know its kind of a weird thing to ask, hehe.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Just so you know, I just treated a boy with severe SBD and after 3 days I stopped. He started floating again. I had to do 7 days with EP salt to get him to stop floating after he ate lol 24h may not be enough for your guy, especially if you are seeing SBD creep back up.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A betta's poo is usually the color of whatever he ate (also usually the shape too). If he ate a brown pellet, he will likely pass a brown pellet shape poo. If he ate a bloodworm, it will be a darker red thin poo. 

And yes, I agree with Pitluvs. A full 10 days is probably a good way to combat SBD and make the chances of recurrence slimmer. I've done the same thing, putting my HM in epsom salt for constipation and taking him out after a few days because it seems to be working. But then he just gets constipated again. 10 days in epsom salt won't hurt him at all, although it will make a little more work for you. 

And don't worry, I've asked lots of poo-related questions before. Poo, uh, actually seems to play a big role in betta care.


----------

